# Training Treats



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

came across a great training treat Organic Chicken | Plato Pet Treats


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks! I'm going to try them out. From their site, there's a place just around the corner from my job that sells them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes, they are fairly common in US and Canada. not cheap here though., but good food isn't cheap. :wink2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> came across a great training treat Organic Chicken | Plato Pet Treats


Yes! My guys LOVE these!!! The duck ones too. They aren't organiv, but they are U.S sourced.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try them out. From their site, there's a place just around the corner from my job that sells them.


You can order them from Amazon too.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

They're a hit! My Havanese is a piggy and will eat anything. My other dog has very little interest in food, which has made training a challenge. The only treats he likes, other than real chicken, are the Primal Lung or Liver things, which are not great for training because they're hard to break into small enough pieces and they take chewing time.



krandall said:


> You can order them from Amazon too.


Thanks. Three bucks cheaper than at the store I went to today. I really try hard to support local small businesses, but that's a big difference. I can get Stella and Chewy's four dollars cheaper per bag on Amazon, too.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

What about turkey bacon used as treats? Is that ok to use? I was thinking of cooking up some turkey bacon and breaking it up into very small pieces to use while training.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> What about turkey bacon used as treats? Is that ok to use? I was thinking of cooking up some turkey bacon and breaking it up into very small pieces to use while training.


I would only use it in TINY amounts, and only very occasionally. While it might be less fatty then pork bacon, it still has a LOT of salt. FreshPet makes "Dog Joy" turkey bacon treats especially for dogs. It looks just like "people" turkey bacon, but has a lot less salt.


----------

